
Download full Coursera course from command line - _1009
https://github.com/coursera-dl/coursera-dl
======
zoidb
> pip install coursera

really? I'm sure calling it "coursera" will not make the coursera folks happy.
I would consider at least naming it coursera-dl so that its function is
clearer. I really like this idea though, very helpful for people with slow
connections or those who don't have reliable internet access.

~~~
_1009
ya, agreed - pip install coursera-dl would also cover my expectations

